# Cominciamo...



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

Ok.

Forse non è il momento più opportuno. Anzi, di certo.
Ma diamine, avevo troppa curiosità, e ora ho un briciolo di tempo libero.

Ho approfittato di un banner qua sopra e mi sono iscritta a un sito di incontri clandestini.
Non ho particolarmente voglia di concludere con sconosciuti, ma ormai avevo voglia di vedere come funzionava.

Mi hanno chiesto mail, username, cap, altezza, peso, colore di occhi e capelli.
Il mio stato sentimentale, e cosa cerco.

Adesso posso dare una occhiata alla lista di iscritti, se voglio filtrati per caratteristiche fisiche, per quello che cerco, per luogo.

Non ho messo altre informazioni, ma sbirciando vedo che gli utenti che mi si presentano hanno qualche frase tipo "*Preferenze ed Incontri ai quali sono disponibile:*Divertimento leggermente perverso, Essere dominatore/Padrone, Curioso - Dominio, Occhi bendati , Gioco di ruolo , Avventure di una sola notte, Voglia di scoprire , Gentilezza , Abile con le tue mani, Massaggio sensuale , Bagno con tanta schiuma per due , Ama dare sesso orale, Ama ricevere sesso orale, Qualcuno/a che mi può insegnare



Amo questo e quello etc etc"

E ci sono pure i feedback!!!

Ora vedo come funziona...

Per ora la cosa che mi stupisce è che ci sono visi (veri o no, ma mi sembrano veri, non da modelli di internet) che non sono mica brutti, un paio mi sembrano pure simpatici...


Ok, lo ammetto...

Uno spritz singolo mi ha fatto ubriacare (non reggo per un tubo l'alcool) e sono diventata matta


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

Mi sa che questo blog avrà vita breve... mi sto già annoiando con quel sito...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

Nei profili, ci sono tre informazioni che si possono mettere. A parte le foto.

-Preferenze ed Incontri ai quali sono disponibile

-Cosa mi fa veramente eccitare

-Cosa cerco

Oltre a una serie di scelte predefinite, si possono aggiungere alcune cose.
Per ora, il mio divertimento è vedere che cosa "offrono" queste persone, che cosa trovano significativo per proporsi.

Per ora mi ha fatto ridacchiare la lungimiranza di questo:

"Sono xxx ho 30 anni e sono qui per dare gioia... Molto discreto, super riservato. Sono aperto a fare nuove amicizie. Ho appartamento in centro con possibiltà di parcheggio."

La possibilità di parcheggio è super! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2012)

Tenta che finisce che ci si trova lì...
Quella si che sarebbe na super mattana contiana!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton;bt2005 ha detto:
			
		

> Tenta che finisce che ci si trova lì...
> Quella si che sarebbe na super mattana contiana!


Hahahahah!!! E' una delle prime cose che ho pensato!!!

Cmq qua la mia idea sarebbe di curiosare... vedere che cosa sono le caratteristiche più importanti per queste persone..
Solo che per farlo, dovrei metterci: 

tempo

impegno

la mia faccia

e sono cose che non ho.
Però caspita, se io facessi psicologia o sociologia all'università, ci farei una tesi!!!


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

No ma scusa, vi divertite senza di me?
Mi hai fatto venire un idea....

Appena becco Mattia gli dico
Matty, perchè non ci iscriviamo in un sito di incontri????

Credo muoia...
Domani provo...
:diavoletto:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2007 ha detto:
			
		

> No ma scusa, vi divertite senza di me?
> Mi hai fatto venire un idea....
> 
> Appena becco Mattia gli dico
> ...



dai, iscrivetevi nel sito dove sono iscritta io!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

"sono dolce ma anche macio"

E poi... un tizio tipo culturista, in posa, torso nudo e luccicante... il suo messaggio è, semplicemente: "_"se volete contattarmi potete_"

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

Quello a cui "piace essere una figura paterna" e dichiara d'avere 32 anni...

Ho trovato pure un 19enne! Pure caruccio forte, col musetto imbronciato alla "sono un'anima persa, un uomo vissuto e duro" che mi faceva una tenerezza incredibile... ma che caspita ci fai lì cucciolo?!?!?

Ehm... ok, lo so che cosa ci fa lì... va bè....


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

venire in mente la volta che ho deciso di fare un super regalo al mio super amico gay...Usciva da una storia  stressante...era il suo compleanno...insomma....sapevo cosa desiderava ma sapevo anche che mai e poi avrebbe avuto il coraggio di.
Lo feci io per lui.
Cosa? Trovargli un Escort. Il famoso Niko di cui ho parlato in in un 3d.
Mai cercato un Escort su internet ma...non è stato difficile.
I gusto del mio amico poi, uguali ai miei quindi.
Cerca. Cerca e cerca finalmente becco il sito di Niko.
Nessuna foto sua ovviamente ma il suo sito mi piaceva.
Fine. Con citazioni storiche. Insomma...un certo stile.
Lo contatto via mail.
Ciao,
volevo chiederti una foto ebla bla bla, spiegandogli che era un mio amico gay..bla bla bla...regalo di compleanno...bla bla...tutta la notte...bla bla...

Mi risponde in cinque minuti con un bell'italiano e ...la foto.
Apro l'allegato...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Una gigantografia del suo pipino in tiro e svettante...
Credo di avere riso circa mezz'ora con le lacrime.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2012)

Anche se non richiesto un mezzo consiglio lo butto.

Io eviterei, ma più che altro per un motivo ben preciso:

La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

cara nausica qualche sera mi e'successo questo....tipa nel sito dove sono iscritto mi chiede la chat,e scrive''la donna la cerchi cosi'..ma l'uomo come deve essere..?????
devi sapere che nel mio profilo scrivo,come ho sempre fatto,che deve essere,intelligente,di gran classe,dia lto livello socio culturale...etc....
Quindi per l'uomo traccio un 'identikt simile,in pratica ritagliato a misura per me..
chiede la foto..come sempre e 'ok..lei e 'single 39 anni.Ferrara...e'tutta felice..faremo..ci vedremo..poi arriva la''doccia gelata''.........
mi fa'''tu la sera puoi....???...ovvio che no..mica sn single....sua risposta''allora male..lavoro 12or al gg ..posso solo di sera''...........
questo per dirti.....

ho trovato anche e fatta cacciare dall'admin che c'e'la'una ''cacciatrice di ricariche vodafone''....puoi immaginare quanti gonzi abbia beccato...solo che con me ha preso male..e l'avevo avvisata..ahhahahahh


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2048 ha detto:
			
		

> cara nausica qualche sera mi e'successo questo....tipa nel sito dove sono iscritto mi chiede la chat,e scrive''la donna la cerchi cosi'..ma l'uomo come deve essere..?????
> *devi sapere che nel mio profilo scrivo,come ho sempre fatto,che deve essere,intelligente,di gran classe,dia lto livello socio culturale...etc....*
> Quindi per l'uomo traccio un 'identikt simile,in pratica ritagliato a misura per me..
> chiede la foto..come sempre e 'ok..lei e 'single 39 anni.Ferrara...e'tutta felice..faremo..ci vedremo..poi arriva la''doccia gelata''.........
> ...


Solo generosi, astenersi perditempo, non sms e anonimi. Ambiente privato e ingresso indipendente ^_____^


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

Caro Tuba...io scrivo la realta'...sapessi come sono poche quelle davvero cosi'..il grosso sono badabti moldave..ahahaha.di 100kg per gamba e senza offesa..


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2050 ha detto:
			
		

> Caro Tuba...io scrivo la realta'...sapessi come sono poche quelle davvero cosi'..il grosso sono badabti moldave..ahahaha.di 100kg per gamba e senza offesa..


Ci credo ci credo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt2008 ha detto:
			
		

> dai, iscrivetevi nel sito dove sono iscritta io!!!


.... quasi quasi...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

sara'la mia solita fretta  o il caldo..qyalcuno x favore mi dice come si chiama il sito??


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2056 ha detto:
			
		

> sara'la mia solita fretta o il caldo..qyalcuno x favore mi dice come si chiama il sito??


c'è il link in alto a destra Lotharone


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao;bt2045 ha detto:
			
		

> Anche se non richiesto un mezzo consiglio lo butto.
> 
> Io eviterei, ma più che altro per un motivo ben preciso:
> 
> La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo.




Porco cane se hai ragione.......


----------

